# Need upgrade from Yamaha HTR 5760



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I think its time to upgrade from my Yamaha HTR 5760. I need hdmi ins and out, better power and better sound.
Whitch one should I look at .


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Don't assume better sound with a newer model, and don't assume that HDMI switching is going to be flawless. Be skeptical.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would look at the Yamaha V1800 or V3800, depending on if you needed the extra features the 3800 offered. If you want to venture into other models... the Denon 3808 and the Onkyo 875 both look like very nice units.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

What kind of budget you have in mind?

I have the Onkyo 705 and I really love this thing. Especially for the price I paid.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

my budget.. 500 -1000 maybe more, hey im a gadget guy my inner mind makes me spend more than I should. i am just starting to controll myself so as long as its an improvment over what i have i will save my money.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

I Upgraded From A Yamaha Htr-xxx To The Pioneer Elite Vsx-88txs And There Was Substantial Difference In Sound Quality And A Little Bit More Power, Setup Is A Little More Complicated Than The Yamaha's But Worth The Effort, I Am Happy


----------



## O_ROD (Oct 20, 2006)

The Pioneer Elite series is what I'd recommend. Also, check out Marantz.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

O_ROD said:


> The Pioneer Elite series is what I'd recommend. Also, check out Marantz.


I would really have to agree with checking out the Marantz. I have the SR9600xm and it drives my Martin Logan 7.1 system with no problems but the price of admission may be a little steep for some though. Your milage may vary, use only as directed etc... etc...

TrueBlue


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's news on the newest Marantz SR8002 that has just began shipping. That appears it will be a very nice unit.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just got an Onkyo 875 , Did I make a good choice ?
Should I have waited for the Onkyo 876 or Denon 3809 ?


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

I just upgraded the elite again from a vsx-88txs to a vsx-94txh after running it for just over a year without any issue's, i love the new one, setup was about the same some slightly better specs and features including streaming audio, i finally am using it for hdmi switching so far works without any hitches. Mcacc setup is nice, sure makes the surround sound kick in good. Now all that these manufactures need to do is add wireless broadband connection to everything and im good. What do i have connected to the elite? Hd cable, bluray, hd radio, xbox, tivo, computer, ipod, 73" mitsubishi dlp, broadband via a buffalo ethernet converter. Heres a tip! Always mark all your cables so you know what goes to what.....makes things easier.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

So far I think my yamaha had horrible surround channel clarity and no midrange punch 
the 875 has a very noticible step up in sound and imaging 

If I hold my hand on the top of the 875 for more than a 30 seconds I will get burnt.

The OSD shows the volume and surround modes though hdmi overlayed on screen
My Computer or Xbox 360 does the streaming

The HTR 5760 is for someone who does not know better( and thats who I sold it to ):jump:


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

A little fan providing blowby would help with the heat, heat kills, doesn't have to be big just a little 4" or so, and there not noisy at that size, can be mounted outside or if there is room inside pointed at the heatsinks


----------

